# Where the hell has NickG been this year??



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes... well - sorry guys, I really have missed hanging out on hauntforum this year but to be honest, I've been super short on time. So short, that I haven't even built any new props for this year... I like pictures so there are some to help explain the following narrative.

This June we adopted two girls we previously had as foster children, we had them for 2.5 years and they were moved to what was supposed to be a permanent home, but it didn't work out. We had decided if that were to happen, we would step up to the plate and do it ourselves. They left a few weeks before our first biological child was born in 2007 (Lizzie) and We got the call in November 2008, they were back living with us by that Thanksgiving. The adoption was finalized in June, so they're 100% ours now. Also in November, we had started trying for biological child no. 2, and she showed up this spring (late June) So... in one year we went from 1 child to 4... had to get a bigger vehicle and everything. Currently we have a 3.5 month old, 2.5 year old, an 8 year old and an 11.8 year old. All girls. No more on the way, ever.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/Molly%20Kate/cardjun09189.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/Molly%20Kate/DSC_0253.jpg

Also for 2009 I signed up to do the MS150 bike ride fund raiser for the national MS society, I raised over $1000 and both Kellie (the Mrs) and myself participated in the event, I biked 150 miles in 2 days, and she volunteered at a rest stop both days... This required quite a bit of time training throughout the summer. I didn't get in as many training miles as I did last year and suffered a 2mph slower average this year than last, but it was a most excellent event, despite the lousy weather while coming back on the 2nd day. There were 880 cyclists riding the first day iirc... I don't think there were so many the way back due to the weather. (the ride was the first weekend in Oct.) I haven't been able to pull super late nights (and early mornings) playing on the computer all summer because my training rides started at 5am so I could be out while everyone was asleep and not be missed (much)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/JackandBack09/DSCN0562.jpg

Last weekend we participated in a Trek hosted breast cancer awareness ride and did the 10 mile ride option, I pulled the 8 year old and 2.5 year old in a trailer. The baby stayed home w/ the mother-in-law.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/2009bikerides/trekride1009.jpg

Also this spring I sold my toy show/weekend car, a 1992 cabriolet.. paid bills with most of the money and funded a rail buggy project with the rest. I'm not finished with it yet but have everything I need to complete it except for a few bits and pieces... it'll be for use at a off-road-vehicle park along with half a dozen other coworkers who also have rail buggys, atvs and such. I admit I've probably spent most of what time I might have had to mess with halloween stuff working on the rail buggy, but the goal is to get it finished by this spring, and I only get to work on it little bit here and there with occasional several hour 'bouts. The engine is finished but it's at work to give me more space in the garage for Halloween... 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/buggy/DSCN0569.jpg (note grave markers and fencing)

Let's see... oh, also this July a lady was kind enough to pull out in front of me while looking in the other direction (I admit, it was a tricky intersection but always look left, right, then left, then go, especially turning left!) Lucky for me, the insurance adjuster was more than fair while totaling my beloved "faithful steed" and I managed to get the parts together in week thanks to networking some vw friends and good ole' craigslist and it was back on the road a few days later with a couple bucks to spare.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/DSC_0194.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/DSCN0381.jpg

Also... the Mrs is working a counseling job where several times a week she has a client she needs to visit in the evening - in addition to taking online college courses to get her Masters degree in special education and has papers to write and questions to answer every week....

add all that to the usual bunch of mess that life is, and you might see why I haven't been on a whole lot.

Anyway, I do miss hanging out on here "like the good ole' days" and think about you folks as my mind makes it's endless wanderings (usually during my 45minute commute to/from work!) and I do hope y'all are enjoying your Halloween season thoroughly. Last weekend I set up our grave markers and cemetery fence, today while the younger 2 were napping I got everything pulled out from under the house and got the witch shop walls up in the garage and when the older 2 came home I had them set up the potion shelves... so we're making progress! I'll be on vacation the whole week prior to Halloween but the Mrs. will be out of town that weekend, Monday and Tuesday so that might limit how much I actually get done.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/halloween09/DSCN0575.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/halloween09/DSCN0573.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/halloween09/DSCN0576.jpg (yes.. had to leave space for the buggy in there )


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok Nick, we'll let it slide this time.

Glad to have you stop by and say hi, keep in touch.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Nick! Glad to know you're ok! Looks like a lot of exciting things have been going on! I hope you start training those girls asap to be expert Halloween enthusiasts such as yourself.

Keep us updated!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

You have more than perfect reasons for an absence  I haven't had time to play here either and JUST started really prop building. Congrats on the good fortunes that came your way.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Congratulations on all those beautiful girls you have there!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Congratulations Nick! You have been busy, and all with good reason! We're always here and it's good to see you around!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome back, Nick. You have a lovely "instant" family


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nick, I had been wondering what happened to you. Congrats on the instant family. I guess we'll forgive your absence this time.  Hope you can find time to stop by the forum in the future.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW. Talk about *busy*! Congrats on all that!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WB Nick and congrats!


----------

